# Capturen mit Virtual Dub



## BubiBohnensack (7. Mai 2002)

Pretender fragte mich, ob ich nicht ein kleines Tutorial schreiben könnte über Capturen von Fernsehmaterial mit Virtual Dub.

Also los gehts:

<b>1.)</b>
Starte Virtual Dub und danach dein Fernsehkartenprogramm und stell den aufzunehmenden Kanal ein.

<b>2.)</b>
Danach klickts du in Virtual Dub auf "File" -> "Capture AVI".

Das Fernsehbild sollte erscheinen.

<b>3.)</b>
Stell unter "Audio" -> "Compression die Qualitätsstufe auf "CD-Qualität". Mit dem Regler kannst du die Lautstärke noch perfekt aussteuern.

<b>4.)</b>
Klick nun auf "Video". Hier regelst du den Kontrast  so, dass das Bild gut aussieht. Stell die Auflösung auf 352x288 und 24 Bit Farbtiefe RGB.

<b>5.)</b>

Klick auf "Capture" und dann auf "Settings" und pack ein Häkchen bei "Capture Audio" <-wir wollen ja auch Ton haben.
Leg die Bildrate auf 25 Fps.

<b>6.)</b>
Die Aufnahme startest du mit "F6".


Der Codec hängt ganz von der Systemleistung ab. MPEG1/2 oder unkomprimiert gehen in Ordnung. Aber unkomprimiert ist extrem groß.
Wenn dein Rechner es hergibt, nimm in MPEG 2 auf.

So, ich hoffe das war verständlich. Dann noch gutes Capturen.


----------



## ThePretender (7. Mai 2002)

coool erst mal vielen vielen dank !! dann mein VirtalDub hängt sich bei schritt 2 auf 

bzw meint " Sie können das gerät nicht verwenden, wenn eine andere Videoanwendung, wi DVDm Videokonferenz... es bereits verwenden ich soll alle progs die mit der karte was zu tun haben deaktiviern !! "
wie soll das gehn wenn ich dar karten progg starten muss !?

aber dein tut is echt cool versteh sogar ich !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Mai 2002)

Hmmm, weiß da jemand ne Lösung?

Du sollst nur das Programm zum Fernsehen schauen starten und den Kanal einstellen. Danach öffnest du VD und klickst auf "Capture AVI".

Falls das nicht geht, probier den Kanal einzustellen und das Fernsehprogramm dann, vor dem Starten von VirtualDub, zu beenden. Mehr wüsste ich auch nicht.


----------



## ThePretender (9. Mai 2002)

werds testen... !!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. November 2002)

Wenn jemand Audioprobleme hat (kein Ton) usw. müsst ihr in die WindowsSystemsteuerung, da unter Audiogeräte -> Mixer -> Aufnahme -> und dort bei LineIn usw. das Häcken bei "Mute" wegnehmen, sonst nimmt er kein Audio auf.


----------



## Der Philipp (10. Juli 2005)

HI echt geiles tut.
  mal nicht so viel zu lesen über den ganzen blöden firlefanz runtrum, wie bei den anleitungen, die ich bei  gefunden habe.
 Aber eins noch: kann noch jemand sagen wie man ein codec wie divX oder Xvid benutzt um MPEG4 zu capturen? Ich hab gehört, dass damit bei gleicher Compression bessere Qualität erreicht wird.


----------

